
We collected 357 days of free streaming trials for quarantine on our website - alexburlis
https://www.getbluefox.com/lists/313-days-of-free-video-streaming
======
alexburlis
Hey everybody,

we have been working on a marketplace for everything with a subscription (and
trial) that can help you not only manage your trials and subscriptions, but
also send you reminders to cancel your trials.

Currently, quarantine and an economic crash are mixing together, so we made a
list with 26 video streaming services that can entertain you with their free
trials.

In sum, that would get you through 357 days - without paying a dime. If you
don't want to forget about cancelling the trials, you can easily set up a
reminder on BlueFox after you click on the "Try Now" button.

If you have feedback, please let me know!

~Alex

PS: If you're not based in the US (like me), I can recommend NordVPN. However,
there are a couple more you can also find on BlueFox.

